# New USPS Regulations



## atlfrog_Guest (May 28, 2008)

Hey! I was just curious how everyone is shipping their Mantis after the USPS has changed their regulations. In case you didn't know, all packages that are sent through USPS must have a form to go with it, explaining what's inside the box, what the value is (possibility of sending into to the IRS, from what I have been told), weight, etc. If you already know this and are using someone else other than USPS, please let me know who you are using, especially if you are located in Atlanta, GA. Thanks.


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2008)

I print my shipping labels online and have not seen any indication of this new form. I will have to check into it though.


----------



## Peter Clausen (May 28, 2008)

Sounds to me like a reference to the customs form that's required for international shipments. ATL, please confirm whether you were required to do this for a domestic or international shipment. Thank you for the head's up!

I didn't get the part about the IRS.

(also, this topic might be better listed in the Regulatory Issues forum if it turns up anything significant)

ATL...you posted as a guest, but we all know you're a member. Is there a possibility you logged in through .com instead of .net? I'm still trying to figure out why some people occasionally have trouble logging in.


----------



## pohchunyee (May 28, 2008)

I think the problems happen 2 week ago where someone from Taiwan shipped like 23 beetles into the United States illegally. They label them toys. While the Pennsylvania mailman heard something crawing in it and open the box. He or she FREAK out. Thats why the new rules being implimented. Also,

there is the thread of possibly sending Anthrax through mail..... Whatever it is, is a pain in the neck for us.

Here is the link for the news:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24631558/?GT1=43001


----------



## ABbuggin (May 28, 2008)

pohchunyee said:


> Whatever it is, is a pain in the neck for us.


You can say that again.  At least mantids don't make noises inside their boxes. B)


----------



## atlfrog (May 28, 2008)

Rick: I just found this out today and I was very surprised. From what I have been told, this has been going on for a bit and finally USPS is now enforcing the rule. When I get more info I will post more. We use paypal with printing labels and what not as well, and the last couple of shipments were not affected by this change. We will see the next time we have ship out again.

BTW, Sorry for putting this in the wrong place.

Also, what I meant by the IRS is that all packages with these new forms will have or already does have a spot where you must tell the USPS the approxiate worth of the contents of the box. Which at the end of the year, if you are a business can be reported to the IRS for auditing purposes (IE. Ebay shippers, Paypal, etc.)

I will find out more info like I mentioned earlier and will post more info as I get it. I just thought it was important enough to mention considering that most people in our hobby, as well as frogs, have a tendency to use USPS.

I need to find out more, I just posted this information as soon as I found out.


----------



## atlfrog (May 28, 2008)

I found out a little something, so here's the links:

http://www.usps.com/forms/firstclass.htm

http://www.usps.com/forms/_pdf/ps3600r.pdf

http://www.usps.com/forms/_pdf/ps3600ez.pdf

This is the form that I was talking about. Maybe someone can shed some light on the subject. Also there are more stuff to come as well.


----------



## Rick (May 29, 2008)

I have not had it tell me I need to do this when printing labels. It may not be required.


----------



## atlfrog (May 29, 2008)

Ok, so I got the whole story. The person I was told about this was a little off in their information. These two forms are to be used with Permit Bulk Mail. I called the post office on this. Everyone is clear to use the USPS as normal, unless you have a permit that needs to be used. Sorry for the scare, but I figured I ask about it as soon as I heard about it. My apologies again.


----------



## ABbuggin (May 29, 2008)

atlfrog said:


> Ok, so I got the whole story. The person I was told about this was a little off in their information. These two forms are to be used with Permit Bulk Mail. I called the post office on this. Everyone is clear to use the USPS as normal, unless you have a permit that needs to be used. Sorry for the scare, but I figured I ask about it as soon as I heard about it. My apologies again.


So it is legal to send live insects in the mail? I've always wondered this but the laws concerning insect keeping/breeding are so fuzzy.....


----------



## Orin (May 29, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> So it is legal to send live insects in the mail? I've always wondered this but the laws concerning insect keeping/breeding are so fuzzy.....


 Yes, but only harmless, legal inverts (you can find a page about it on the USPS site).


----------



## ABbuggin (May 29, 2008)

Orin said:


> Yes, but only harmless, legal inverts (you can find a page about it on the USPS site).


Ok, thanks. Now for another "fuzzy question". Are the mantids we keep considered legal?


----------



## Rick (May 29, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Ok, thanks. Now for another "fuzzy question". Are the mantids we keep considered legal?


That is a whole other topic right there that has been discussed on here many times. I don't think anyone knows for sure.


----------



## Peter Clausen (May 29, 2008)

I'm really tired of this element of mystery. By the regulations, all mantids are illegal to ship in from other countries (exotics). I really don't recommend risking that, though it is nice for us as US hobbyists that some people are still risking it and bringing stuff in. I have not imported ANYTHING since 2001. I know lots of people who have been visited by the Dept. of Agriculture for importing various live items through customs. It's just a fact.

Once the mantids are here, the exotics are still not supposed to be transferred from state to state, around the country. The USDA doesn't have the manpower to enforce this, nor do they in their heart of heart's really worry about "mantids". Only one official really presides over this situation and he's not going to come after you for keeping and distributing mantids which were captive bred in this country, regardless of whether they are a foreign species. One factor that plays into their concern about imported materials are the micro-organisms that hitch a ride on the mantids. Captive bred mantises don't present this same concern. Mantids fall under that "blanket legislation" situation of what's not native is forbidden.

Do keep in mind that they could make a priority out of enforcing this rule at any time. History of the hobby suggests this will not happen, but don't let anybody tell you there is any real ambiguity in the regulations.

I stopped sharing stick-insects because they are not only regulated, but because I believe some of them do have a chance of establishing themselves in native US regions. I don't have this concern about mantids.

I'm not one bit afraid of them coming and taking my mantids or anything else away. As far as I'm concerned our native species of all of these things are truly wonderful. It would hurt the hobby to lose these exotic mantids, but it wouldn't personally affect my relationship with bugs. I love bugs and the people who keep them. There are too many native bugs and people who love bugs out there to ruin anything for me.

I might choose to delete this later, so take a close look!

Peter


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2008)

USPS also pushed up the shipping rates, well at least in my area.


----------



## ABbuggin (May 29, 2008)

Sparky said:


> USPS also pushed up the shipping rates, well at least in my area.


They have actually raised them twice in the past few months.


----------



## OGIGA (May 29, 2008)

Oh my goodness, scared the mantises out of me. Well, glad that nothing really changed (other than price).


----------



## darkspeed (May 29, 2008)

Peter said:


> I love bugs and the people who keep them. There are too many native bugs and people who love bugs out there to ruin anything for me.


We love you too Peter! :lol:


----------



## Peter Clausen (May 30, 2008)

As far as shipping goes, the postal service is only concerned that we do not ship medically dangerous bugs (like widows and some kinds of scorpions). Obviously, if a package breaks open nobody at the center will know the difference between their "left foot" and a _Phyllocrania paradoxa_, so they might very likely call the Dept. of Agriculture to send over a specialist. One thing would lead to another and you would get a phone call.


----------

